# How to approach single women in Thailand



## theresearcher18

First of all, I travel to look for new experiences in life and maybe even love. I’m going to Thailand for a three week vacation this year. I’ve already planned going to the Grand Palace, temples, shopping centers, night clubs, etc. I do have a strong feeling that I’ll meet a couple of women in Thailand. How do I approach single women in Thailand? Is there a specific way to do it and not come off as offensive? I would appreciate some advice. Thanks!


----------



## cooked

If you visit nightclubs you will be approached. I am 70, past my use by date and usually very obviously married, and I get approached all the time. Don't worry about it.
Love? Love me, love my wallet unless you're lucky but that's not just a Thai thing.


----------



## Stevesolar

Just make sure that they are real women!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

You will never meet someone at a bar or nightclub that would make a suitable spouse. The women there are looking for falangs with good ATM cards. 

So, where to look? Try normal business'. Restaurants. Banks. Pharmacies. 7-11's (though they'll all be pretty young).

Good luck.


----------



## Nicolas01

theresearcher18 said:


> First of all, I travel to look for new experiences in life and maybe even love. I’m going to Thailand for a three week vacation this year. I’ve already planned going to the Grand Palace, temples, shopping centers, night clubs, etc. I do have a strong feeling that I’ll meet a couple of women in Thailand. How do I approach single women in Thailand? Is there a specific way to do it and not come off as offensive? I would appreciate some advice. Thanks!


Dude, there's an international "dating" app called Tinder


----------



## Don_Lugo

@theresearcher18

You may have already come and gone on your visit to Thailand so I'm curious...

Did you have any trouble meeting women? (I think this is rhetorical) I can only speak from personal experience, but it's not called the land of smiles for no reason. Even if you didn't go the sex tourist route, I'm sure with just a friendly demeanor and smile, you had no troubles. Am I right?

Would you mind updating your thread here with your experiences?

It could be very valuable to future members exploring...


----------



## Jim Slip

It's a two way thing. You have to decide what you are seeking and take in mind what she is seeking, then decide if that is compatible.


----------



## Omegaman477

theresearcher18 said:


> First of all, I travel to look for new experiences in life and maybe even love. I’m going to Thailand for a three week vacation this year. I’ve already planned going to the Grand Palace, temples, shopping centers, night clubs, etc. I do have a strong feeling that I’ll meet a couple of women in Thailand. How do I approach single women in Thailand? Is there a specific way to do it and not come off as offensive? I would appreciate some advice. Thanks!


Thailand is a very conservative and traditional culture. If you do not take the time to learn and appreciate the complexities of Thai culture, you will never attract a 'good girl'.

Read, research and explore. Be open minded and be prepared to take on a number of cultural aspects, like it or not.


----------

